# <3 AAC



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Evil_panda's build.*

Just finally getting around to installing my air ride setup (lots more to do still...  ), still have some fine tuning to do. 

I haven't posted pics in a while due to it being under the knife, enjoy... 

Thanks to: 
[email protected] 
Jason (01), and a few other people that helped me with the install.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good. 

Did you do all the body work? 
I wish I had the time, money and knowledge to shave my Jetta


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

when you putting the air on?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Did you do all the body work?
> I wish I had the time, money and knowledge to shave my Jetta


 Yes, this car was built entirely by me with help of friends. :thumbup: 



NDubber said:


> when you putting the air on?


 Its on. :thumbup:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

are you airred out in those pics? looks tall


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

NDubber said:


> when you putting the air on?


 i loled


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

tires are way too big, but you're on your way


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> tires are way too big, but you're on your way


 They are winter wheels, but agreed. Need to find out what is holding me up now that the spacers are off. Notch has already been done as well. Not sitting on the tires anymore...


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

The car should look really good once painted. 

Car does look a little high but I figured it was the wheels/tires. Hopefully you can find out what's holding you up and get it low.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> The car should look really good once painted.
> 
> Car does look a little high but I figured it was the wheels/tires. Hopefully you can find out what's holding you up and get it low.


 Its a little higher than I would like. Paint is next though.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Evil_Panda said:


> They are winter wheels, but agreed. Need to find out what is holding me up now that the spacers are off. Notch has already been done as well. Not sitting on the tires anymore...


 tie rods?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

martin13 said:


> tie rods?


 Possibly. I am going to lift it next week sometime to see what exactly the issue is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbup: Looks good, glad I could help. 
If you have any question, you know how to get a hold of me. :grinsanta:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup: Looks good, glad I could help.
> If you have any question, you know how to get a hold of me. :grinsanta:


 Thanks again for everything Kev. :thumbup:


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

great work being done...fan of the angry boser of course, but the hood scoop? watching


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

1.8t BullFrog said:


> great work being done...fan of the angry boser of course, but the hood scoop? watching


 Yes the hood scoop is different, lol. It has a purpose though, and I love the look of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

NDubber said:


> when you putting the air on?


 x2 if it is bagged already what kind of setup are you running?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Jayy said:


> x2 if it is bagged already what kind of setup are you running?


 Airlift lifestyle fronts, AAC Firestone rears, 5 gallon tank, dual 480s, airbagit 4v mani, 1/4 lines, frame notch, yada yada. Crappy cell pic of the trunk before I changed it up. I need to get better pics.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Are you aired out in those pictures? It seems like you should be much lower than that..


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Are you aired out in those pictures? It seems like you should be much lower than that..


 Yes it was aired out. I agree that it should be lower on 18's. After looking at the fronts for a second yesterday there is still a fingers gap between the tie rod and frame, so something else is holding it up....


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Not sure about mk4's, but on mk3's, you can adjust camber with just 2 bolts. My car will go considerably lower with the camber kicked in as negative as it will go.. 

Maybe you need a bigger axle notch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you cut the bumpstop out from the shock in the rear?


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

LCA on subframe tabs. 

forester scoop right? 

:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Not sure about mk4's, but on mk3's, you can adjust camber with just 2 bolts. My car will go considerably lower with the camber kicked in as negative as it will go..
> 
> Maybe you need a bigger axle notch.


 I have notched it plenty trust me.  


[email protected] said:


> Did you cut the bumpstop out from the shock in the rear?


 Not yet, want to figure the front out first. :thumbup: 



VWRedcoat said:


> LCA on subframe tabs.
> 
> forester scoop right?
> 
> :thumbup:


 
I will check. Legacy. :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup: 


Keep up the good work Allen.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work Allen.


 Thanks Lincoln. Hows your car coming along with the Bags?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Evil_Panda said:


> Thanks Lincoln. Hows your car coming along with the Bags?


Lets just say that I have had all of the parts (bags included) sitting around for quite a while and I have not done a damn thing with them yet. The waiting time was not even a concern and everything looks perfect as far as I can tell.

I might need some help installing in the next few months.

Who notched your frame?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> Lets just say that I have had all of the parts (bags included) sitting around for quite a while and I have not done a damn thing with them yet. The waiting time was not even a concern and everything looks perfect as far as I can tell.
> 
> I might need some help installing in the next few months.
> 
> Who notched your frame?


I did, lol.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

So it turns out that the tires were what was holding me up in the front. The wheel arch sits on the tires on the inner side. May cut and re weld the arches tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

what size rims/tires are you running? offset? 

seems like your held up quite a bit for it only being the inside of the tires but you did say that you removed the spacers so that might be why. 

keep us up to date, I'd like to know at what size tire and offset will hold a MK4 up.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> what size rims/tires are you running? offset?
> 
> seems like your held up quite a bit for it only being the inside of the tires but you did say that you removed the spacers so that might be why.
> 
> keep us up to date, I'd like to know at what size tire and offset will hold a MK4 up.


 18x8 235/40's, not sure of the offset as they are temp wheels.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

holy geez 235! that's why they're holding you up 

I'll have my 18x8 rims soon but they're coming with 215/35 :biggrinsanta:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> holy geez 235! that's why they're holding you up
> 
> I'll have my 18x8 rims soon but they're coming with 215/35 :biggrinsanta:


 Lol these are my winters. I think I may run the wheels I just got and get some smaller tires.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ya I really like the Audi wheels, with small tires and center caps they'd look great.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

this needs to go lower


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Ya I really like the Audi wheels, with small tires and center caps they'd look great.


 Already done.  












eastcoaststeeze said:


> this needs to go lower


 Agreed duder.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Test fitted the new wheels. Definitely needs the new tires ASAP.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Rears are where I want them now.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbup:
What did you do to get the rear down?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Looking good! :thumbup:
> What did you do to get the rear down?


Took out the bumpstops on the rear shocks. Trimming the front now.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh nice. Can't wait to see the fronts and the car painted opcorn:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Oh nice. Can't wait to see the fronts and the car painted opcorn:


This is after trimming the strut/spindle and Subframe/LCA's....

with the 18's im at 22" in the back and 22.75 in the front. Need to see what the hell is keeping me up so much in the front...


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

best way i found to find binding issues is to take the strut out and jack the control arm up til things hit and trim as neccesary


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> best way i found to find binding issues is to take the strut out and jack the control arm up til things hit and trim as neccesary


I tried that and found the LCA was hitting. Then I trimmed it and I cant find anything now...


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you have a frame notch?

Tie rods or subframe would be my next ideas.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Do you have a frame notch?
> 
> Tie rods or subframe would be my next ideas.


I have both sides notched and the tie rods dont quite touch yet. Subframe was trimmed already.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## mk?_Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

/\ are you goin the distance? lol good song and good build...


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

sskjason said:


> /\ are you goin the distance? lol good song and good build...


 Haha you know it. :beer::beer:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice :thumbup: 

:beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Very nice :thumbup:
> 
> :beer:


 Thanks. New bumper to shave and mold...


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice. You should definitely post up more info/pics of your bumper shaving. I know you plastic welded them but I'd like to know more details.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Very nice. You should definitely post up more info/pics of your bumper shaving. I know you plastic welded them but I'd like to know more details.


 Will do. Sending a PM.


----------

